# 3rd Party iWork Pages Templates???



## VertiGoGo (Aug 21, 2001)

Hiya, 

Anyone know of any sites out there that are creating new templates for iWork; particularly for pages? I've been looking and haven't run across any. 

While the included templates are great...I would like some more variety.


----------



## BrianD (Oct 11, 2004)

*Try iWork Community*

Hi;

Here is a sight that I have been keeping an eye on. It just started up, but I expect it to get better.  

http://www.iworkcommunity.com/

My copy of iWork arrived today. Unfortunately, I was not home to receive delivery. Now I have to go tto the Purolator warehouse tomorrow on my lunch break. Sigh.

Cheers,

Brian


----------

